

How Much Does Identity Theft Cost? - solipsist
http://mashable.com/2011/01/29/identity-theft-infographic/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
rlpb
Based on data from Wikipedia? What reason do we have to trust any of these
figures at all?

Mitchell and Webb: "Sounds more like a bank robbery":
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS9ptA3Ya9E> (audio only).

People don't have their identities stolen. Companies exercise negligence in
not verifying identities and thus cause damages to individuals. Tort law
should cover recovering these damages from the negligent companies, but
unfortunately a better business model seems to be in getting individuals to
pay for companies' negligence through "identity theft insurance" which is why
we hear about it more.

